# Know anything about a Hyster JB25 forklift?



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

booksix said:


> There is one for sale locally and the owner says it's a "2500 lb forklift" (idk if thats it's weight or its lift capacity). I'm wondering what size motor(s) it has. If anyone has a clue...? I find nothing on google and the guy can't take the floorboards off for me. If it has dual drive motors it might work great for me but I currently know nothing. any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks


Im not an expert on lift trucks... but I would suggest you look through the thread on using lift truck motors. Mine was out of a Hyster 6000 lb lift.. and I wouldn't call it a really big lift truck. My motor is about the right size for a larger car or smaller truck application, 9" dia x 17" long. If the lift truck you are referring to is a 2500 lb lift (capacity), the motor may be only able to do a smaller car. If you can get another lift truck to lift the back end, put stands under it and with a light.. snap a pic or two... someone like Major could give you a good idea. Mine was in a wreck, so I had them tip it up on it's nose (mast was removed). Check the voltage it runs on also, it should be stamped on the ID plate of the truck. 

Good luck.

G


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

I've read the whole thing. I was really just hoping someone would know something about this lift and would maybe even tell me it has dual drive motors. I'm looking to run dual 9" or possibly dual 11" motors in my Z3


----------

